# Norwegian: skolevegrer



## Sortekatt

Kan noen hjelpe meg å finne "skolevegrer" på engelsk eller på spansk?

I wonder if anyone knows this word in Engllish, if we have an equivalent.  I understand that it refers to a student who misses a lot of school.

Tal vez me pudieran ayudar con esta palabra del noruego.  Tengo entendido que se refiere a alguien que falta mucho de la escuela, pero tambien parece que sigifica algo sobre su razon tambien.  Gracias.


----------



## AutumnOwl

I would use _truant_.


----------



## Sortekatt

The english word truant has a negative connotation to it, like calling someone lazy.  Does "skolevegrer" also have that connotation?


----------



## timtfj

Is it someone who's absent from school a lot, or someone who drops out (e.g. from university)? The meanings of _å vegre_ (here and here) seem to be mostly about rejecting or refusing things, which seems rather stronger than merely not attending. (I think of a _truant_ as someone who pretends to go to school but then doesn't actually go, but _skolevegrer_ looks as though it ought to mean someone who actively refuses to go.)
Awaiting Norwegian replies . . .


----------



## AutumnOwl

Sortekatt said:


> The english word truant has a negative connotation to it, like calling someone lazy.  Does "skolevegrer" also have that connotation?


It would depend on why the child doesn't go to school. It it because the parents for some reason keeps it at home, or is it because the child doesn't want to go to school, with or without the parents knowing it. It would be good if there was a link to where you have seen the word, context is always important when deciding the best translation of a word. (In the English forum the poster must inform where they have seen a word or sentence if the want their question answered as the context is necessary for a correct answer, maybe the same would be of use here too.)


----------



## hanne

AutumnOwl said:


> It would be good if there was a link to where you have seen the word, context is always important when deciding the best translation of a word. (In the English forum the poster must inform where they have seen a word or sentence if the want their question answered as the context is necessary for a correct answer, maybe the same would be of use here too.)


It is not just a good idea, it's already a requirement of the forum rules. The English forum has somewhat stricter requirements for stating one's source, but the requirement for context and complete sentences is universal. You're always encouraged to report such posts - especially if you suspect the local mod has missed them .


----------



## Ben Jamin

It is difficult to translate the word "vegrer". "verge" means to refuse, contest, oppose. Vegrer is a person that refuses, denies, opposes, contests, bur there are only a few if any nouns formed from those verbs: the best of the poor ones appears to be "refusenik" (maybe incomprehensible for people who don't remember the 1960-s and 70-s).


----------



## Sortekatt

Many thanks for much useful information. Apologies for not including the context-- I was concerned about violating confidentiality, but assume that if I leave out identifying details, it will be fine.  I'm translating notes from a meeting regarding a particular student and want to make sure the English reads with a comparable sound: "______________ er skolevegrer, men _______ hadde håpet at det skulle bli bedre med ny skole." 

 How about "_______________ has been resistant to schooling, but ____________ had hoped this would improve with a change in schools." ?


----------



## Cerb

At least to me, "vegre" brings about the feeling that this person has a reason for not wanting to go to school (not fitting in, being bullied etc.) and the sentence you quoted supports this in my opinion. While the dictionary suggests that the word has more to do with being in opposition and contesting something I've never heard it used like that in my time. I'd personally define it as avoiding or being reluctant to do something due to being scared or anxious. 

I'd go for something along the lines of X having problems adjusting to the environment at his/her current school and that Y had hoped the situation would improve with a new school. The actual reason for not going isn't explained in detail here anyway and the word "skolevegrer" doesn't carry any more meaning than explaining that X wasn't going to school as I understand it.


----------



## AutumnOwl

In this case I think the best would be to write "X refuses to attend school" or "X doesn't attend school".


----------



## timtfj

Or "avoids attending school"?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

I agree with some of the latter contributors here. 'Vegre' carries a sentiment of hesitancy or reluctance rather than downright refusal. Also, the word 'schooling' should beavoided. In Norwegian it translates into a word synonymous with education, but this is not the case here. He or she is not hesitant towards education, but going to school – perhaps a particular school.

A ‘skolevegrer’is one who is reluctant to attend school.


----------



## Sortekatt

Super.  Thanks to all!


----------

